# I'm supposed to be at BMQ right now...



## Goober (24 Jan 2005)

But my flight was canceled because of this damn blizzard. I'm in Cape Breton, and two of us are going to be late to BMQ. Just when I thought the moment to ship off came, it turns out I have to wait some more. I guess this is preparing me for life in the CF  It might not be until Wednesday when I can catch a flight.

Was anyone else here late to thier BMQ?


----------



## Butters (24 Jan 2005)

that sucks man, hopefully your instuctors are understanding  :-X I hope that blizzard clears up before I have to go  :'( :crybaby:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jan 2005)

If they gave you a contact number for St Jean, I'd suggest you call it and let them know. That or get hold of the Recruiting Centre close by and have them do it. If you haven't done so, or they don't know where you are, it may not go well. AWOL is not a great thing to have as the first thing on your paperwork ;D


----------



## typhoon85 (25 Jan 2005)

HAHA......i kinda had the same thing happen to me from st jean to wainwright with the power outages a couple years ago...just phone them


----------



## armyrules (28 Jan 2005)

Man Goober that sucks hope your insructors don't give you helll for it but hey you aren't mother nature right? Good luck and have fun


----------



## Goober (1 Feb 2005)

Hey, well its been 1 week since I've been here, I called the CFRS and they told me to call Air Canada to change my ticket to the next available flight, one flew out of Sydney NS that night, so I arrived at BMQ 1 day late, they were going to recourse me, but we have a good MCpl who just double timed me through what I needed to know, and I caught up to the rest (wasnt too hard, just confusing)

The first week was hell for me, because I was just getting over the flu and I had the shits the whole week. Carrying 90lbs of kit up 8 flights of stairs in one trip wasn't fun either, but I made it. I'm only a skinny guy, but its a mental game mostly.

I didn't realize how much access you have to phones and the internet, the hardest part is finding the time heh. But sometimes you get breaks, so you can get on the net (dial up) or make a phone call.

I'm loving it so far, just got back from the MIR where they took our blood, and were doing the full combat swim test tomorrow. Its only week 2, but I've adjusted to the life 'so far'.

Anyway, my buddy needs the net, Cheers.


----------



## armyrules (1 Feb 2005)

Great Goober I'm glad your having such a great time!! the shits eh oooh sounds nasty keep us posted on how you're doing I'dove to hear about it good luck


----------



## Pyromechanica (8 Feb 2005)

Goober said:
			
		

> I'm loving it so far, just got back from the MIR where they took our blood, and were doing the full combat swim test tomorrow. Its only week 2, but I've adjusted to the life 'so far'.



Combat swim test? Hmmm I just finished my third week BMQ (weekend course)... just wondering when will I be doing it...


----------

